# Czech/Slovak/Polish: speakers



## Setwale_Charm

How do you say "native speakers", "English speakers", "Czech speakers", "non-native speakers" in these languages?


----------



## Jana337

Czech:
*native speakers* - _rodilí mluvčí_
*English/Czech speakers* 
- if you mean natives: _rodilí mluvčí angličtiny/češtiny_
- if you mean anyone who speaks English/Czech decently: _mluvčí angličtiny/češtiny_ or a longer expression ("_lidé, kteří hovoří anglicky/česky_" or "_lidé hovořící anglicky/česky_" or "_anglicky/česky hovořící lidé_")
*non-native speakers* - I have seen "_nerodilí mluvčí_" and consider it a neologism but it does not annoy me (your alternative is _"lidé, pro které je (name of a language) cizí jazyk_)

Slovak:
*native speakers* - _rodení hovorcovia_
*English/Czech speakers*
- _rodení hovorcovia angličtiny/češtiny_
- "_ludia, ktorí hovoria po anglicky/česky"_ or "_ludia hovoriaci po anglicky/česky_" or "_anglicky/česky hovoriaci ludia_"
*non-native speakers *- no Google links for the neologism, so just the long one: _ludia, pro ktoré je xxx cudzí jazyk

_Hope this helps (and a lil confirmation from the Slovak brethern would be nice) . 

Jana


----------



## kosicanka

Jana337 said:


> Slovak:
> *native speakers* - _rodení hovorcovia_
> *English/Czech speakers*
> - _rodení hovorcovia angličtiny/češtiny_
> - "_ľudia, ktorí hovoria po anglicky/česky"_ or "_ľudia hovoriaci po anglicky/česky_" or "_anglicky/česky hovoriaci ľudia_"
> *non-native speakers *- just the long one: _ľudia, pre ktorých je xxx cudzí jazyk_


Almost perfect, Jana - as usual


----------



## Janka

I am a Slovak teacher and  I would not think that *rodeny hovorca *means a native speaker. If you say this about somebody, it means that the person has talents to speak for somebody or for a group of people. We dont have an  equivalent for a native speaker. There are too few people who would need to express this in our  language.


----------



## Jana337

Well, I was not happy about it either but look here. Granted, not too many links but they use it precisely in the requested meaning. 


> There are too few people who would need to express this in our  language.




And welcome to the Slavic forum. 

Jana


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Dekuji moc. A jak je v cestine/slovenstine "English-speaking world"?


----------



## Jana337

CZ: Anglicky mluvící svět
SK: Anglicky hovoriaci svet



Jana


----------



## Marga H

Hello,
in Polish we don't have any good equivalent of the expression"native speaker".My dictionary says:"rodzimy użytkownik języka" but it sounds weird and I have never heard such a thing.It is the explanation and not the translation.In context :"He speaks English like a native speaker "you can say:Mówi po angielsku jak *rodowity *Anglik.
English-speaking world = świat anglojęzyczny.
Marga.


----------



## werrr

Janka said:


> I am a Slovak teacher and  I would not think that *rodeny hovorca *means a native speaker. If you say this about somebody, it means that the person has talents to speak for somebody or for a group of people. We dont have an  equivalent for a native speaker. There are too few people who would need to express this in our  language.


Yes, I have the same feeling, but it's correct. Slovak *rodený* means both *native* and *born/natural/congenital*. In Czech, we have two separate words (rodilý = native, rozený = natural).


			
				Marga H said:
			
		

> ...
> English-speaking world = świat anglojęzyczny.
> ...


In Czech, we can also say *anglojazyčný*, but it sounds a little studiedly. On the other hand, the erudite adjective *anglofonní* is perfect. Suprisingly, I never heard these adjectives in Slovak.


----------



## Janka

Anglicky hovoriaci svet is very common in Slovak. 
Rodeny hovorca has to be accomodated in our language yet. But I agree, there is no other phrase which would express a native speaker in Slovak.
BTW, thank you for letting me in .


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Dekuji vsem. Dzekuje, Marga!


----------

